# Pit Boss now with 5-yr warranty ?!



## Inscrutable (Apr 5, 2019)

I understand just implemented in December. Haven’t read any ‘fine print’ to see if it’s all that, but as debating between the Pro4 vertical at Lowe’s vs an MES there, it sure makes me feel better about the various fails you see on some forums posts.  Should it? 

My other cookers are BGE and Vidalia - both pretty much forever type longevity, but my smokers (Brinkman and Bradley) were anything but.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 6, 2019)

I would reckon the warranty is pretty straight forward as far as repairs, I wouldn't hesitate to buy 1, I bought mine in may of last year before that started


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 6, 2019)

Yours one of their verticals or grills? Using a tube or box much in addition?


----------



## mike243 (Apr 6, 2019)

Its a horizontal Austin LX i have ran a tube once in awhile to give a little more smoke but wife cant take a heavy dose of it any more so I get to use it more often not hitting the heavy smoke every time


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 6, 2019)

Ok. My daughter not huge smoke fan either. Actually been thinking more electric so can completely independently control smoke vs heat, but seem to be a lot of issues with MES tho they seem very popular here, and wasn’t completely happy with my old Bradley either.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 6, 2019)

The hotter you go the less smoke you get unless you add a tube so limiting the smoke is fairly easy but will take a few cooks to get it set to your liking


----------



## skidog (Apr 6, 2019)

That Pro 4 vertical at Lowes is a pellet grill, in case you didn't know. I'm not sure how much smoke is too much but Pellet grills generally have a lighter smoke profile. I just snagged a Copperhead 5 from Walmart for 199 and was happy, was even more happy when someone pointed out the new 5 year warranty.
Like mike243 indicates, higher temp less smoke, not sure what all you want to do with the cooker but the electrics are 100-275* whereas the pellet units are around 150-500* I know Pit Boss has a vertical electric but I think it's kinda small.


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 6, 2019)

skidog said:


> That Pro 4 vertical at Lowes is a pellet grill, in case you didn't know. I'm not sure how much smoke is too much but Pellet grills generally have a lighter smoke profile. I just snagged a Copperhead 5 from Walmart for 199 and was happy, was even more happy when someone pointed out the new 5 year warranty.
> Like mike243 indicates, higher temp less smoke, not sure what all you want to do with the cooker but the electrics are 100-275* whereas the pellet units are around 150-500* I know Pit Boss has a vertical electric but I think it's kinda small.





mike243 said:


> The hotter you go the less smoke you get unless you add a tube so limiting the smoke is fairly easy but will take a few cooks to get it set to your liking


Yes, have seen/heard that, and some people start very low (<200) for an hour or so for more pronounced smoke flavor, then turn up temp for finishing cooking. 

I usually do ribs, butts, sometimes briskets ... all around 220-230 ... chicken typically hotter, maybe 250-275.

Is there a temp where the smoke becomes very faint if not almost imperceptible? Hoping it fades out considerably before 300 so I could start some of the meat low/smoking, then add the rest and turn up to 250-300 ... think most of these meats/cuts are pretty tolerant up to there.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 7, 2019)

I have seen posted that at 300 and above there's no smoke flavor butt I would say there is to some degree, If any doubts buy a very cheap unit that you could resell after a handful of cooks with it, little ventured little lost but you wont know till you try it. At the worst you have a outside oven that can cook some great food without heating or stinking up the house.


----------

